# Toast Across America 2007 & 2005



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok here are my pics of the 2007 Toast Across America cigars. Along with these are some from 2005 (I thought they where 2006 but I was wrong). Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Those pictures came out great! I have the 2004 set that look identical to your 2005's. I understand these were done in the same mold as the Hemingway Classic.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice. What size are those 07's?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Ayyyyy, Frank let me have one, yeah?
haha jk man those look fantastic!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

From what I understand the size every year is different and they are always an un released size. So the 04 and 05 prob look the same but I'm sure the are different. As far as the 07 I didn't check the size and it doesn't say on the box. They look like around a churchill size but with a little bigger ring gauge.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I went to a TAA a couple of weeks ago. I smoked the wife's Opus - great smoke. Mine will take a nice nap.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Those look like some awesome cigars.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

If anyone can pick me up a set of the 07's I'd be super duper excited. Of course I'd reimburse you


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet flix as always.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I will smoke the 05 Crown soon, hell its good 2 years on it LOL.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> If anyone can pick me up a set of the 07's I'd be super duper excited. Of course I'd reimburse you


My B&M may still have some more of these - I will check.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow those are nice sticks.


----------

